# Win XP promise fast trak 378 controller



## KellyR (Jul 25, 2006)

the fast track controller will not load on my Asus A8V deluxe. What do I do?


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Is it enabled in the Bios setup settings?


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

It will depend if you want to use it as raid or as normal sata, It will also depend on if you want to put an operating system on it as you will have to load the correct driver during the O/S set up via the F6 prompt, be it raid or non raid.
If you just want to use the controller as an additional drive socket you can enable the promise controller in the bios as Zazula has stated then set the controller to ide if you do not want to use raid and set it to raid if you want raid some drives. You can then boot into windows ignoring the error message about fast track controll not being found and the load the appropiate raid or non raid driver via the device manager.
let us know if you need any further info


----------



## KellyR (Jul 25, 2006)

thanks I figured out how to disable it and now my computer is behaving much better. I was crashing as I didn't know how to shut it off and it was messing me around real bad. Hmmm think you know it all then you buy new tech and it all changes....built this my self and its been a learning experience. running Asus A8V deluxe with 2200 mh, Athone 3500 + XP 64 HT with 120 gb AtA ( 2 matching 60g), 2g mushkin memory and 512mb xtasy video. just got it six months ago so am in no hurry to upgrade except to a 19" flat screen. maybe 2 cause I can. hehe. Haven't messed with raid drivers yet. Kind of scared as I don't know how and don't want to blow uip my system. Will have to someday soon , hubby is buying a whole new latest and greatest system. or buying parts to build...


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Glad to hear you got it sorted
get a 19" wide screen they are great


----------

